

Show HN: Converse.js, a Javascript XMPP chat client written with Backbone.js - jcbrand
http://conversejs.org

======
jcbrand
You can join me in the chatroom "converse.js" on conference.opkode.im, I'll
hang out there and answer any Converse.js related questions you might have.

------
mic159
When I send a message to a room, the others see it as "undefined".

